# 90 Days



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone.

I am looking to move out to Portugal from the UK in November. I understand I need to be in Portugal for 90 consecutive Days before sticking in my residency application.

Is there any flexibility in this 90 days? I run a couple of businesses here in the UK and ideally would need to run back and forth between Portugal and the UK to work on these as we have been hard hit by covid.

Any advice greartly received.

Thanks


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

No you dont have to wait 90 days! You must register if staying longer then 90 days.
Subject has been discussed here zillion time, use search option.

However, some Camara officials like to interpret law the way they think it should be, insisting on 90 days of residence.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

If the Câmara insists on 90 days, you might not tell them about any absences in the interim. I have never heard of them checking that.


----------



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> No you dont have to wait 90 days! You must register if staying longer then 90 days.
> Subject has been discussed here zillion time, use search option.
> 
> However, some Camara officials like to interpret law the way they think it should be, insisting on 90 days of residence.


Thanks for the reply.

I have been searching - I seem to keep finding conflicting messages!

Do you know if the 90 days has to be consecutive? I will be quite happy to turn up and apply for residency the second I drive over the border in to Portugal. With covid i really need to go back and forth to sort business out!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, 90 days are counted consecutive, but you only need to show boarding pass of arrival flight from 90 days ago. What your bigger problem will be is getting attestado, so get that asap. 
Those two things should be enough to prove 90 days.

Camara has no way of checking your ins & outs of country, but bureaucracy never follows logic.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Yes, 90 days are counted consecutive, but you only need to show boarding pass of arrival flight from 90 days ago. What your bigger problem will be is getting *attestado, so get that asap. *
> Those two things should be enough to prove 90 days.
> 
> Camara has no way of checking your ins & outs of country, but bureaucracy never follows logic.


Sorry, but the attestado (attestation?) is obtainable when...? Before the 90 days are up, and it's different to the residency cert? It's to show what - your intention to reside..? Imagine these days a camara appointment is required.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

OK, a search clarified the attestado. 
One has to ask helpful neighbours in condo or street I suppose for their signature. Is there a standard form to download or...? 
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

No, there is no standard form, it depends on parish. They all have websites and you should be able to download form. However, check with camara what they need, as some all ask for different things.


----------

